# PHP-Entwicklungsumgebung in VM?



## bofh1337 (20. November 2017)

Ich habe vor, eine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung für PHP/Mysql in einer VM/Virtualbox zu erstellen.
Was sagt ihr, hat das massive Nachteile in der Performance?

Da sollte der Apache, Mysql-Server, FastCGI, eventuell Webmin, Mail-Server, FTP usw. drin laufen


Sinn und Zweck des ganzen ist, das man diese VM dann auch auf anderen Rechner laufen lassen kann, ohne die ganzen Pakete zu installieren oder sich mit der Konfiguration zu ärgern.


----------



## sheel (20. November 2017)

Hi

bisschen schwierig zu beantworten - ja nat+rlich ists langsamer, aber obs für dich auf deinem Rechner mit deiner Webseite "zu" langsam ist ... an ausprobieren geht da eher kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. November 2017)

Hi,

hier wäre eventuell auch der richtige Zeitpunkt, sich Docker anzuschauen. Verwende den seit einiger Zeit eben zur Entwicklung, vorallem gegen verschiedene PHP- und MySQL- und Postgres-Versionen.

Grüsse,
BK


----------

